# Outlook XP --> Regeln?



## Shiivva (19. November 2001)

Hi!

Hat jemand von Euch auch Outlook XP und benutzt die "Regelfunktion"?
Bei mir tut dies nämlich nicht immer und ich wollt mal fragen,
ob das bei Euch so ist?

Ganz am Anfang hab ich meine Regeln aus Outlook 2000 importiert, dann kam das erste Mal das Problem, das die Regeln nicht funktionierten,
ich dachte das läge am Importieren und hab alle Regeln nochmal
per Hand erstellt...nur, jetzt passiert das immer noch ab und zu...

insbesondere dann, wenn ich Outlook das 1. Mal starte und sofort auf Senden und Empfangen klicke...
habe ich Outlook dagegen auf, und er holt dann von alleine die Emails ab, passiert das nicht...

ist das ein Bug?


----------



## CyTreX (19. November 2001)

Genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch.
Kann es mir eigentlich nur so erklären das die "Ladephase" von Outlook noch nicht abgeschlossen ist und er sich die Regeln noch nicht reingezogen hat.
Oder passiert das bei Dir auch zwischendurch?
Bei mir nur beim ersten Start und wenn ich gleich Senden/Empfangen ausführe, sonst klappt es wunderbar...


----------



## Shiivva (19. November 2001)

Nein, sonst klappts auch...halt nur beim 1. Start....sehr sehr seltsam...ich meine, früher gings ja auch und warum hat Microsoft das bisher noch nicht erkannt?
D.h. ich kann jetzt eigtl. nur abwarten, bis die nen Bugfix oder sowas rausgebracht haben oder?


----------



## CyTreX (19. November 2001)

Ja, denke schon. Ich habe eben mal geschaut ob es schon einen Patch oder so gibt, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
Das heißt wohl das wir erst ein paar Sekunden warten müssen, bevor wir die Mails abrufen.


----------



## Shiivva (19. November 2001)

ich bin wenigstens froh, dass das nicht nur bei mir so ist...
auch wenn das jetzt nicht das Problem löst, aber dennoch


----------

